# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dụng cụ cắt gọt là gì? Vật liệu làm dụng cụ cắt gọt gồm những gì?

## chin79cr

Dụng cụ cắt gọt cơ khí là gì?
Trong bối cảnh gia công, dụng cụ cắt hoặc dao cắt là công cụ nào được sử dụng để loại bỏ vật liệu ra khỏi mảnh làm việc bằng phương tiện biến dạng cắt. Việc cắt có thể được thực hiện bằng các công cụ đơn điểm hoặc đa điểm.
Các công cụ một điểm được sử dụng trong việc quay, tạo hình, bào và các hoạt động tương tự, và loại bỏ vật liệu bằng một cạnh cắt. Công cụ phay và khoan thường là công cụ đa điểm. Dụng cụ mài cũng là công cụ đa điểm. Mỗi hạt của các chức năng mài mòn như một cạnh cắt đơn điểm vi mô (mặc dù góc cào âm cao), và cắt một con chip nhỏ.
Vật liệu dụng cụ cắt
Vật liệu dụng cụ cắt phải cứng hơn vật liệu cần cắt, và dụng cụ phải có khả năng chịu được nhiệt sinh ra trong quá trình cắt kim loại. Ngoài ra, công cụ phải có một hình học cụ thể, với các góc hở được thiết kế sao cho cạnh cắt có thể tiếp xúc với phôi gia công mà không cần phần còn lại của công cụ kéo trên bề mặt phôi. Góc của mặt cắt cũng rất quan trọng, cũng như chiều rộng sáo, số sáo hoặc răng và kích thước lề. Để có một cuộc sống làm việc lâu dài, tất cả những điều trên phải được tối ưu hóa, cộng với tốc độ và nguồn cấp dữ liệu mà công cụ được chạy.
Các loại dụng cụ cắt gọt cơ khí
Các công cụ cắt tuyến tính bao gồm các bit công cụ (các công cụ cắt một điểm) và các bộ đệm. Dụng cụ cắt quay bao gồm mũi khoan, dao phay, reamers, và lưỡi cưa lạnh. Các dụng cụ cắt khác, chẳng hạn như lưỡi cưa, lưỡi cưa, và máy cắt bay, kết hợp các khía cạnh của chuyển động tuyến tính và quay.
Chúc các bạn thành công với các kiến thức này!

----------

